# Florida BP Keeper



## BPKeeper (Jan 4, 2012)

I had hives 30 years ago in Florida and am buying two hives later this month to start over again. I know there has been a lot of change in beekeeping due to mites and other factors. Hope to learn from everyone here! I'm in Orlando area.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BPK! There is a great group there to help you -- orangeblossombeekeepers.org


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Welcome back, While you were gone, varroa mites have tried to ruin our fun and apparently they're not alone. Parasitic fly's have joined the party as well. Oh boy


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

welcome
it is important to buy your bees from people who dont treat if you are not going to treat
Have fun
Bob


----------



## Beerbatter (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello BPK. I just joined the forum. I have a house in Oviedo of of Redbug, but am living on the East side of Orlando off of 419 now.
Let me know if you would like to get together to exchange information.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

welcome to the site
Don


----------

